# best tower in dubai marina



## bodget

if you had the choice which tower would you choose to live in at dubai marina


----------



## indoMLA

I have heard that the Emaar 6 are supposedly the best buildings in the Marina... they are always occupied and are kinda expensive. The buildings are some of the first to go up so they are old.

Kinda depends on your budget, Boss.


----------



## bodget

budget would be 100k max


----------



## indoMLA

I don't think you are going to get into the Emaar 6, have you looked at JBR (beach walk), then at the start of the Marina there is the new Trident building and also the Royal Oceanic (both across from the Le Royal Meridien and also next to the Grand Habtoor. I liked some of the apartments in Mag 218 (but no views there). 

I have to look at some of my research and post sometime tomorrow. 
Are you in Dubai? Best to be here and look at places in person.
Are you in a rush to make a decision?
Have you tried Dubizzle and actually looked at some places? 

I think a forum member, 'Bigjimbo' is a registered agent and might be of better assistance. Try to PM him. (I hope it is him that is the real estate agent)


----------



## bodget

thanks just doing some research prior to leaving uk.I know everyones view is different.quite fancy the torch from looking on the internet but that view may change once we actually arrive.


----------



## Gavtek

I liked living in Marina Tower, and I stayed in Marina Terrace next door for a while too, that was also nice. Both of them have been around for a while.

I'd avoid anything up at the other end of the Marina, they're building a huge mosque there, when that's finished, you'll have the warbling echoing through all the towers at 4.30am every morning. No thanks.


----------



## indoMLA

Another place to start --> Marina Community


----------



## Sparkysair

How many bedrooms are you after for 100k? I used to live in a Trident building and would definitely not recommend them. They are all about gadgets like LCD screens to manage ac and open and close your curtains, and they have a fairly high spec finish (for Dubai) but the management is dreadful, layouts are odd and they're overpriced.

If I were you I'd concentrate on the Emaar developments including the original 6 as someone else mentioned, Marina Promenade (highly recommended) and Park Island which is pretty new. You'll easily get a large 1 bed with your budget and if you have 1 or 2 cheques you should get a nice 2 bed.


----------



## tootall

Gavtek said:


> I liked living in Marina Tower, and I stayed in Marina Terrace next door for a while too, that was also nice. Both of them have been around for a while.
> 
> I'd avoid anything up at the other end of the Marina, they're building a huge mosque there, when that's finished, you'll have the warbling echoing through all the towers at 4.30am every morning. No thanks.


Welcome to my nightmare in JLT...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

The Emaar developments are the best without doubt. Look at the original six near Spinneys or the Promonade. Both are older developments but very well looked after. AED 100 will get you a one bedroomed place in either with change.


----------



## Onerahi27

maybe a 1 bed with no view in the origional 6, but not with a great view for 100k,


----------



## Gavtek

Sparkysair said:


> If I were you I'd concentrate on the Emaar developments including the original 6 as someone else mentioned, Marina Promenade (highly recommended) and *Park Island which is pretty new. You'll easily get a large 1 bed with your budget and if you have 1 or 2 cheques you should get a nice 2 bed.*


*

Avoid Park Island like the plague, they're building a mosque directly next door.

The call to prayer is going to echo big time!*


----------

